# Sick of eggs



## HeavyB (Jan 21, 2014)

What other options you guys doing for the am meals?


----------



## bigsparky (Jan 21, 2014)

cottage cheese mixed with chocolate protien powder.. best pudding ever


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannie (Jan 21, 2014)

Sandwich with lean bacon or ham if I am after carbs and protein
If its just crabs and fat that I am after, then tuna n mayo with some salad (spinach, cucumber, baby tomatoes)


----------



## Dannie (Jan 21, 2014)

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/01/03/original/ugy8y9ap.jpg

Here is my keto breakfast - scrambled eggs.
3 egg yokes
1 whole egg
50g bacon
50g ham
10g butter

I have that with a small protein shake (15g protein)

P: 45g
C: Trace
F: 35g

All adds up to around 520kcal


----------



## Lift-on (Jan 21, 2014)

^^^ that looks really good! I can't stand to eat just plain eggs. I'm always putting small amounts of sausage, bacon, potatoes, cheese,  Spinach ect.   Adding just a little something helps me alot.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 21, 2014)

I f'ing love eggs. I could eat them every meal. Garlic and mushrooms are your friend.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 21, 2014)

I actually got thrown on whey isolate, some almond butter and berries for breakfast because I developed a swift and out of nowhere intolerance for eggs


----------



## the_predator (Jan 21, 2014)

KelJu said:


> I f'ing love eggs. I could eat them every meal. Garlic and mushrooms are your friend.


^Damn, never thought of that. That is a damn good idea! I use mustard or hummus.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 21, 2014)

I miss eggs


----------



## Dannie (Jan 21, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I miss eggs


C'mon its only been 2 weeks since you needed help with powering down eggs.
You said you have developed an intolerance to eggs? Could it be due to the fact that you had them raw in a protein shake?



> ? They can also be eaten raw, though this is not recommended for people who may be especially susceptible to salmonellosis, such as the elderly, the infirm, or pregnant women. In addition, the protein in raw eggs is only 51% bioavailable, whereas that of a cooked egg is nearer 91% bioavailable, meaning *the protein of cooked eggs is nearly twice as absorbable as the protein from raw eggs.*
> 
> Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egg_(food)


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 21, 2014)

I drink my egg whites. Easy as hell, quick, and they taste like nothing.


----------



## vassille (Jan 21, 2014)

Try organic free range or just free range eggs. Taste totally different than regular eggs. 
Before I used to have regular eggs and got sick of them felt like puking....switched over to organiz free range and been eating them since without any issues for 2-3 years now. 
Matter of fact im going to make some now lol


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Jan 22, 2014)

Toss some diced green chillie in whith the eggs while they are cooking.  Or splash them with franks red hot.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 22, 2014)

If you really need to get away from eggs, here is one thing you may try.  Fry up some ground turkey in butter, add some onions or other veg. Chow down.


----------



## HeavyB (Jan 22, 2014)

Well did a little different this morning did some olive oil and hot sauce at the end. Was able to stomach them better picked up some mushrooms and tomatoes to throw in the mix.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 22, 2014)

Dannie said:


> C'mon its only been 2 weeks since you needed help with powering down eggs.
> You said you have developed an intolerance to eggs? Could it be due to the fact that you had them raw in a protein shake?




no..I got the same super bad stomach cramps that I initially thought was from volume..the liquid (pasteurized btw) egg whites was way better but then I got the same stomach cramps that made me wish I was dead


----------



## Jay Young (Jan 25, 2014)

Whey pancakes!


----------



## jimm (Feb 2, 2014)

french toast with whole wheat bread!! carbs proteins and fats yummy haha -_-


----------



## njc (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes, protein pancakes as somebody had mentioned


----------



## Garnet Donald (Feb 5, 2014)

I still love plain buckwheat pancakes more though.


----------



## Garnet Donald (Feb 6, 2014)

If I want to increase the protein, I just drink a shake


----------



## micheal78 (Feb 27, 2014)

Trey Egg drop soup... It is a chines dish..


----------



## FitnessSage (Feb 28, 2014)

What I am going to say is that eggs are hell of a flexible product! You can prepare them just about any way you like and make them have a whole range of different tastes. http://www.mensfitness.com/nutrition/what-to-eat/protein-power-8-ways-to-eat-eggs Here you have a sample list of ways of which some you probably know. Also, my favorites to get the taste a bit different every time - ham, chorizo, tomatoes, garlic...


----------



## MissLynn (Mar 31, 2014)

The only way I can eat eggs is if they are hard boiled and throwing some Franks red hot!


----------



## Harjot Mundi (Apr 15, 2014)

protein pancakes!! pm me for recipe!


----------

